# RIP my father-in-law



## PhotonWrangler (Mar 27, 2008)

I learned today that he passed away last night. It was sudden, apparently of a heart attack after doing some yard work. He was 89 and worked up until the end.


----------



## tradderran (Mar 27, 2008)

Sorry to hear that. My condolences to you and yours


----------



## tvodrd (Mar 27, 2008)

Condolences, PW.







Larry


----------



## Monolith (Mar 27, 2008)

My sincerest condolences.


----------



## bitslammer (Mar 27, 2008)

89 and able to be active through the entire trip...I hope I'm as lucky.


----------



## geepondy (Mar 27, 2008)

Most of us wish to live that kind of life and go that kind of way but I know that doesn't make things any easier so I'm sorry as well. Is mom-in-law still with you?


----------



## BIGIRON (Mar 27, 2008)

Yes. Yardwork at 89. Celebrate his life.

My fatherinlaw died last May at 91. Still going strong. Had fished with me the day before. I have his Bronze Star from WWII on my office wall. He was a hoss. Sounds like yours was too.


----------



## verbie (Mar 27, 2008)

Condolences to you and your family


----------



## jtr1962 (Mar 27, 2008)

My condolences. :mecry:

I had a great aunt (maternal grandmother's sister) like that. She was still growing tomatoes at 90. Nobody really knows how she died, but it was on the way back to the store to get two cents back which she was shortchanged for. She may have been the victim of a mugging, but nobody will really ever know.

It's sad you father-in-law died, but he lived a decently long life, and more importantly was active until the very end, not stuck in a nursing home for the last 20 years like many are. We should all go that way.


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Mar 27, 2008)

Thank you, everyone. I really appreciate your kind words.

My mother-in-law passed a year ago. That was a little more expected as she had been in poor health and was rather frail in her later years. My father in law wasn't in the best of health, but like BigIron said, he was a hoss and pretty much took care of business until the end. He was still teaching machine shop (he was really good at that, a stickler for precision) even at his age. We should all be so lucky to have his energy and lucidity at that age.


----------



## Icebreak (Mar 28, 2008)

Condolences, Photon Wrangler. Sounds like your father in law was great guy.


----------



## fnmag (Mar 28, 2008)

PW, sorry for your loss. Take care.


----------



## Sigman (Mar 28, 2008)

Indeed positive thoughts & prayers to you, family, & friends.


----------



## KC2IXE (Mar 28, 2008)

Condolences from us here

My Mother-in-law was put on Hospice care this week, and Dad is in horrid shape - I doubt he'll make the summer


----------



## Knifekulture (Mar 28, 2008)

My thoughts and prayers go out to you and your family
~Shawn


----------



## geepondy (Mar 28, 2008)

I'm sorry for you too. When my mom was put on hospice care, it was really hard on my father and the rest of the family and my mom felt real bad seeing what everybody was going thru.



KC2IXE said:


> Condolences from us here
> 
> My Mother-in-law was put on Hospice care this week, and Dad is in horrid shape - I doubt he'll make the summer


----------



## fieldops (Mar 29, 2008)

Thoughts and prayers to you and the family, PW.


----------



## UncleFester (Mar 29, 2008)

Sorry for your loss PW. At least he was active until his time. Let;s hope we all can do that.


----------



## Marlite (Mar 29, 2008)

At 89 and still active till the end, his work here was finished a life to celebrate for sure. 
He passed on his knowledge so his teaching was his legacy. 

Condolences to your family.


----------



## Diesel_Bomber (Mar 29, 2008)

Dang PW, I'm sorry. 89 and still working hard, I hope we can all be so fortunate.

:buddies:


----------



## depusm12 (Mar 29, 2008)

My condolences. My grandfather was 89 when he finally passed, still strong to the end. Remember all the good times and memories you have had with him.


----------



## Carpe Diem (Mar 29, 2008)

My thoughts are with you.

Best wishes to you and your family.

:candle:


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Apr 1, 2008)

Thanks again for your kind thoughts, everyone. You are the best. :grouphug:

We laid him to rest today. A grey chilly day, a fire & brimstone preacher, and military honors at the end.

I kept saying to myself "I will not choke up. I will not choke up." But at the end, when they did the three-gun salute, played taps on the bugle and presented us with the flag from the coffin, I choked up. So much for a stiff upper lip.


----------



## BIGIRON (Apr 1, 2008)

Look at it this way -- we owe'em the choke. They deserve it.


----------



## houtex (Apr 1, 2008)

Prayers to you and your family.


----------



## katsyonak (Apr 1, 2008)

My sincerest condolences to you and your family.


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Apr 1, 2008)

BIGIRON said:


> Look at it this way -- we owe'em the choke. They deserve it.



Well said, BigIron. We owe them that and much, much more.


----------



## Nitro (Apr 9, 2008)

PhotonWrangler said:


> Thanks again for your kind thoughts, everyone. You are the best. :grouphug:
> 
> We laid him to rest today. A grey chilly day, a fire & brimstone preacher, and military honors at the end.
> 
> I kept saying to myself "I will not choke up. I will not choke up." But at the end, when they did the three-gun salute, played taps on the bugle and presented us with the flag from the coffin, I choked up. So much for a stiff upper lip.


 
I'm choking up right now.

I know what you're going through PW. I lost my father (best friend) a couple years ago. Nobody's words could help me. However, knowing they were there, thinking about me did. Even though I don't know you, I'm thinking about you.

My condolences to you and your family.


----------



## ygbsm (Apr 9, 2008)

Sorry to hear it. RIP.


----------

